# Gaming Console



## Amey408 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi guys I am looking to buy a gaming console but I have someQuestions here plz help me find out the Answers for the same 

1)    1) XBOX or Playstaion3 or should I wait forPlaystation4?
2)  
2) If Playstation4 then can it play Playstation3games? (Because I read somewhere Playstation4 cant able to play Playstion3games)
3)     
3) Should it need CD/DVD to run game every time?
4)     
4) Can it possible to play game without CD/DVD?
5)     
5) At where this consoles save game progresses?
6)     
6) Can I save it on pen drive? 
7)     
7) Next time when I played the same game so can itpickup progress from pen drive? (What should I do for the same?)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't really like to give a rude reply, but I'm low on options:




> If Playstation4 then can it play Playstation3games? (Because I read somewhere Playstation4 cant able to play Playstion3games)



Google it.



> Should it need CD/DVD to run game every time?



Google it.



> Can it possible to play game without CD/DVD?



Google it.



> At where this consoles save game progresses?



Google it.



> Can I save it on pen drive?



Google it.



> Next time when I played the same game so can itpickup progress from pen drive? (What should I do for the same?)



Google it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Hi guys I am looking to buy a gaming console but I have someQuestions here plz help me find out the Answers for the same
> 
> 1)    1) XBOX or Playstaion3 or should I wait forPlaystation4?
> 2)
> ...



1. Go for PS4, Xbox or PS3 aren't worth it right now.
2. You can, but not using the disks, but through the streaming service.
3. You can install them if you don't want to insert the disks every time.
4. You can install them if you don't want to insert the disks every time.
5. On the HDD, duh! and on cloud..depends on the game.
6. What, the save games? I don't know, sorry.



harshilsharma63 said:


> I don't really like to give a rude reply, but I'm low on options:
> Google it.



And the super douchebag of the week award goes to harshilsharma63. Congrats


----------



## Amey408 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks both of u for reply for harshilsharma63 i Google thatall Question before putting Thread here but I doesn’t get proper Answers (orsay satisfying Answers).  & for cyborg47can ps4 support ps3 or ps2 games because as I say I read some where it doesn’t.

I just was looking for pure gaming console which solve this questions.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2013)

You can play PS3 games, through the streaming service, though nothing much has been detailed yet, but it will happen soon, Sony bought off Gaikai recently for the same reason.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2013)

@harshil: really mate..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 1, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I don't really like to give a rude reply, but I'm low on options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If people would have googled everything, this forum would not even exist also there will no need for this forum.

So please reply the users if you can, or at least give proper link. Otherwise please refrain from posting "Google It".


----------



## Gollum (Jul 1, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Hi guys I am looking to buy a gaming console but I have someQuestions here plz help me find out the Answers for the same
> 
> 1)    1) XBOX or Playstaion3 or should I wait forPlaystation4?
> 2)
> ...



1: go for PS3 for now. PS4 will be expensive and the games will be even more

2: you cannot play PS3 games on ps4, streaming the game means a very huge bandwidth and will be useless in india

3: all disc based games need the blue ray disc to run

4: you need a dvd to play disc based games on PS3 and it will be the same on ps4
you can download a game from PSN and that downloaded game will not need any disc.
PS3 is not a PC and you cannot pirate any games on it

5&6:consoles save progress on the internal HDD and you can also store the same online
You can copy your game saves on pen drive or external HDD

7: no it cannot pickup progress from pen drive directly. you need to copy the savegame from pen drive to PS3 and then it can pickup your savegame.


----------



## Amey408 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> 1: go for PS3 for now. PS4 will be expensive and the games will be even more
> 
> 2: you cannot play PS3 games on ps4, streaming the game means a very huge bandwidth and will be useless in india
> 
> ...



Thanks man u solve nearly all my questions. but now there is one more problem one of my friend says that xbox is better option then Playstation3 for pure gaming and it have more interesting gaming titles also now what should i do?????  now again i am little bit confused. can u guys plz tell me some good gaming titles also.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ Ps3 has more exclusives than xbox 360. Both almost have same number of multiplatform titles.

If you are interested in the awesome ps3 exclusives like *Uncharted trilogy, The Last Of Us, God Of War 3 & Ascension, Heavy Rain, Infamous 1 and 2, Gran Turismo 5 and 6 , Killzone 2 and 3, Resistance trilogy, Metal Gear Solid complete collection* and a lot of upcoming titles like *Beyond Two Souls* and others. Some nice multiplats like *Bungie's Destiny, GTA 5 , watchdogs and Assasin's creed 4 black flag* is also for PS3.

So PS3 is my suggestion considering the sheer number and quality of exclusives.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Thanks man u solve nearly all my questions. but now there is one more problem one of my friend says that xbox is better option then Playstation3 for pure gaming and it have more interesting gaming titles also now what should i do?????  now again i am little bit confused. can u guys plz tell me some good gaming titles also.



Don't listen to your friend, only xbox fanboys say that xbox is better. Though I'd suggest a next gen console.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 2, 2013)

as gollum said, streaming services in india for the PS4 will be useless due to our low bandwidths and massive game sizes. better go for a PS3 and play the exclusives. then you can sell it off and then get a PS4


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Thanks man u solve nearly all my questions. but now there is one more problem one of my friend says that xbox is better option then Playstation3 for pure gaming and it have more interesting gaming titles also now what should i do?????  now again i am little bit confused. can u guys plz tell me some good gaming titles also.



xbox is just a PC disguised in the body of a console.
you need to play online
games on ps3[exclusives, blow xbox exclusives to the ground far faaaar away ...fan boy tone]
xbox controller is ugly as hell 
Microsoft=chor company and tech support is pathetic

rest of my opinion is put in beautiful words by vicky


> ^^ Ps3 has more exclusives than xbox 360. Both almost have same number of multiplatform titles.
> 
> If you are interested in the awesome ps3 exclusives like Uncharted trilogy, The Last Of Us, God Of War 3 & Ascension, Heavy Rain, Infamous 1 and 2, Gran Turismo 5 and 6 , Killzone 2 and 3, Resistance trilogy, Metal Gear Solid complete collection and a lot of upcoming titles like Beyond Two Souls and others. Some nice multiplats like Bungie's Destiny, GTA 5 , watchdogs and Assasin's creed 4 black flag is also for PS3.
> 
> So PS3 is my suggestion considering the sheer number and quality of exclusives.





anirbandd said:


> as gollum said, streaming services in india for the PS4 will be useless due to our low bandwidths and massive game sizes. better go for a PS3 and play the exclusives. then you can sell it off and then get a PS4



@anir
he can retain the ps3 as well. I mean I would.
But yeah, some major ps3 titles might be remastered ro made for ps4 and OP can just download them from PSN

These days users can download a huge library of ps2 titles from psn that are made for ps3


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 2, 2013)

@OP - People here already suggested you a Sony product against the Xbox and they are right.

PS3 Vs PS4 - 
1) PS4 releases in November (4 months + few more months due to delay in release in Asia)
2) Release prices tend to be pretty high and the console will settle down a little on pricing later. Also the risk of a first version.
3) Game library for PS4 takes atleast an year to have something impressive on store and enough to play on
4) Streaming PS3 games is the option to play PS3 games on PS4. But streaming might come late onto the PS4 only after couple of months ateast after the consoles release. Also the forgettable FUP's and speeds in India doesnt make it easy here.
5) The support for PS3 is promised for another 3 yrs by Sony. Which also means all of the early titles in 2014 is gonna be available for PS3. 

Overall go for PS3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2013)

Most important of them all (If you're going for a PS3), make sure to find out some way to exchange games with other PS3 players, you don't want to spend 4k on every PS3 game


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Most important of them all (If you're going for a PS3), make sure to find out some way to exchange games with other PS3 players, you don't want to spend 4k on every PS3 game



2.5 or 3K.Don't Exaggerate 



Gollum said:


> *xbox is just a PC disguised in the body of a console.
> you need to play online
> games on ps3[exclusives, blow xbox exclusives to the ground far faaaar away ...fan boy tone]*
> *xbox controller is ugly as hell
> ...



Xbox Controller is awesome. both looks wise and functionality-wise 
Only gripe is that it using those AA batteries 
Customer service is also good.(better than sony atleast) As far as i hear.
my cousin got his 360 successfully replaced 3 times between 2009-2011 so they're not _bad_


@OP : Even i recommend PS3 over Xbox 360


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 2.5 or 3K.Don't Exaggerate



3.5k for the brand new ones. 2.5K isn't cheaper either


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 2, 2013)

titles like CODF starts of with a ~4K price tag..

@OP:: BTW, there are other gamer exclusive forums (IVG) where you can buy used games without much fuss just as smooth as TDF.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 3.5k for the brand new ones. *2.5K isn't cheaper either*



But we're talking about consoles here aren't we? 
@OP : you can get games like God of War 3,Resistance 3 etc @ Rs 999



*www.flipkart.com/games/ps3~platfor...700+-+Rs.+1499&p[]=sort=price_asc&sid=4rr,tg9



rakesh_ic said:


> *titles like CODF starts of with a ~4K price tag..*
> 
> @OP:: BTW, there are other gamer exclusive forums (IVG) where you can buy used games without much fuss just as smooth as TDF.



*Only* CoD:G 
other games start @ 3K for New.New Sony exclusives  are available @ 2.7k


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2013)

Is it recommended to buy PS3 12GB? As 160GB is obsolete nowadays, it can't be find anywhere. Only option is 12GB or 500GB one.

Or it'd be better to look for a 2nd Hand PS3?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 2, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is it recommended to buy PS3 12GB? As 160GB is obsolete nowadays, it can't be find anywhere. Only option is 12GB or 500GB one.
> 
> Or it'd be better to look for a 2nd Hand PS3?



Make your own thread,Sire Mod.I'll be glad to help
Remember,out of the 12GB of the PS3 your get only 9 GB


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I'd have created another thread. But @OP's and my query are somewhat same. So after reading the thread I only have this question left.

Because, I'm unable to understand what the HDD is used for if Discs are required to play the games. (Provided I don't download games from PSN. Is it really needed? What type of games are there in PSN?)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 2, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, I'd have created another thread. But @OP's and my query are somewhat same. So after reading the thread I only have this question left.
> 
> Because, I'm unable to understand what the HDD is used for if Discs are required to play the games. (Provided I don't download games from PSN. Is it really needed? What type of games are there in PSN?)



The purpose of the HDD is to dump your Movies,Music,Photos etc onto it.
Most Multi-Platform Disc games require you to install some of the data to HDD for faster load times.(around 4-6GB)
On PSN there are Over-priced downloadable versions of retail games,Download only PS1 games and Indie games.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2013)

So if I get 12GB Model, I'll be easily able to play 1 Game at a time right? And as it's PS3 I can plugin any other HDD later right?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is it recommended to buy PS3 12GB? As 160GB is obsolete nowadays, it can't be find anywhere. Only option is 12GB or 500GB one.
> 
> Or it'd be better to look for a 2nd Hand PS3?



Well krishnandu, PS3's hdd is required for game installations. Not mandatory, but reduces load times considerably. Frame rates also become stable, if not faster. Apart from this, you can save games, download dlc's and lots of games from PSN. So loads of space is required. 500gb is definitely justified for all these purposes. PS3 hdds are basically normal 2.5inch laptop hdds. So upgrade is hassle free and does not void warranty either. File system is FAT though.

The 12gb model can also be user upgradable to incorporate a HDD. But it lacks the hdd cage which has to be purchased separately.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 2, 2013)

Each game install a small piece just to have the saved games and settings stored which is in few MB's (10-50MB) and there are few games like GT5 which will give the game an option to install some of the ingame features that reduces the load time (which is optional). So in short, 12GB is enough if u dont download games from PSN.. 
But i would like to remind your about PS+ free games every month.. Sony gives quality free games every month through PS+ (requires subscription to download and play) that are worht the amount we spend on the subscriptions.. For example:: Its announced that BF3, Saints Row 3 and some other are coming to PS+ for free this month.
To download and play them, we need a better HDD


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 2, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So if I get 12GB Model, I'll be easily able to play 1 Game at a time right? And as it's PS3 I can plugin any other HDD later right?



You will need this if you want to Add HDD later
And the HDD bracket is not available in India So....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice got it. Actually I'm looking for 2nd Hand 160GB Model. Not willing to shell out 22k for gaming 

Actually I'm not a gamer, neither I love playing games. What I generally do is, install the Games, play first 2-3 Chapters and uninstall.

But I love FPS and few RPG games. I have completed COD Series, POP Series, NFS Series, Lara Tomb Series, Grid, BF3 etc. I generally like the games where you are allowed to play as a army or something.

But all these just casually, when I generally don't have anything to do. You can say I play a game in 6-9 month once.

Still, I'd love to try games on consoles. I have heard a lot. But I'm afraid about the game pricing and the console's pricing too 

Anyway, now I guess I'm hijacking OP's thread. My queries are over 

Thanks a lot for all the help


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is it recommended to buy PS3 12GB? As 160GB is obsolete nowadays, it can't be find anywhere. Only option is 12GB or 500GB one.
> 
> Or it'd be better to look for a 2nd Hand PS3?


dont go for 12Gb version unless you plan on getting a HDD later. whic I don't know how to install.
As commander said, games have install data 
120GB or more is better as games save data and also install data can be way high for the games are on BR discs.
Tekken installs 7.x GB on the HDD
tekken tag 2 installed arounf 5 gb and crysis 2 installs 3+ gb on the drive
.also the DLC content is also heavy 
12 gb will be full in no time.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> The purpose of the HDD is to dump your Movies,Music,Photos etc onto it.
> Most Multi-Platform Disc games require you to install some of the data to HDD for faster load times.(around 4-6GB)
> *On PSN there are Over-priced downloadable versions of retail games,Download only PS1 games and Indie games.*



O hello sirji, ever browsed PSN before?
all games on PSN are cheaper than retail

consider my latest purchase
"The last of us" on PSN is for 2499 and on retail is 2699. And this was the price on day one.
NFS Most wanted on retail on day one pre order was for 2499 and on retail the game was for 3k
All the content is even cheaper for PSN+ users


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but just now I bought a 1 year used ps3 320gb on IVG for 12k.Moving from pc to ps3 will be difficult I guess, how do people play with controllers.

Looking forward to playing some ps3 exclusives.Also, can I hook up the ps3 to my 2560x1440 res monitor?


----------



## Amey408 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Guy's all of ur suggestion's & advice so now i am going for PS3 so should i go for this one i will get 3 gaming titles also what u say Sony PlayStation 3 PS3 500 GB Super Slim Console + 3 Free Games - Brand New. | eBay or plz suggest any other online shopping site.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 3, 2013)

dont buy from ebay


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 3, 2013)

i'd say thats overpriced...

i have some free advice incase you wanna save some money.

IMO, go for this: Sony PS3 12 GB Slim Console with Resistance Fall of Man + Little Big Planet 2 | eBay

i own a PS3 and i can assure you 12GB is enough for 2-3games installation at a time.

when LBP2 and Res are finished sell them off if you want and buy used games at half the price.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2013)

^^From where did you bought your console? Ebay or some store? I can see you are from Kolkata too. So can you please be specific about the store?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So if I get 12GB Model, I'll be easily able to play 1 Game at a time right? And as it's PS3 I can plugin any other HDD later right?



If you download games from PSN you will definitely need more than 12GB. Also, single average-sized games usually dump ~3-4GB onto your HDD (and any updates that are released for your games).

@OP: Get a 500GB PS3. But look at retail stores, not Ebay. Remember, if you want to add an HDD later you will also have to buy a cage for that HDD. So the cost could be similar for a 12GB and 500GB PS3.

Surely you're not buying a PS3 for 3-4 games? If you intend to play lots of games on your PS3 without having to resort to removing data every now and then, then a PS3 with HDD is a better purchase.

Also, if you buy one with an HDD, the HDD is covered under sony India's warranty. If you buy one without HDD the warranty for the HDD will be separate.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 3, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Thanks Guy's all of ur suggestion's & advice so now i am going for PS3 so should i go for this one i will get 3 gaming titles also what u say Sony PlayStation 3 PS3 500 GB Super Slim Console + 3 Free Games - Brand New. | eBay or plz suggest any other online shopping site.



Go Get It 
JRS game store are a.... well,lets say "subsidiary" of these guys(I read it up on IVG forums)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2013)

Joined IVG. Looking for some 2nd Hand PS3. I have repied to few threads.

But being a newbie to this whole area, I'd like to know is there anything that I should be sure before buying a 2nd Hand PS3?

I have google a bit and came to know about CFW, ofcourse there are advantages but is there any problem with CFW on it?

Also, I think there are PS3 of different firmwares. Does that matter? Isn't all of them upgradable to latest firmware?

Also if possible please let me know whether the price is justified : *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=40268


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, all PS3s are update-able.

For 2nd hand consoles be aware that if the warranty is over or not applicable in India, if the console goes south, you will have to cough up 50% of the MRP of the current equivalent to get a new one. For instance when my 160GB fat PS3 from Hong Kong died, I had to pay Rs. 8495 to get a new 160GB but now-discontinued slim PS3 (MRP 16,990).

With CFW you lose out on PSN and updates to legit games. The advantage is being able to run hombrew applications. You also lose out on warranty so keep it in mind. I personally think it is not worth the risk- I have plenty of DLC and games in PSN (bundled with retail copies of my games) so I would not modify my PS3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2013)

-snip-

EDIT: Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2013)

^^No that one is not Modded. It's running on stock firmware. And the warranty is over. It's worth taking the risk I guess? Any electronics can get kaput at any point of time.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^No that one is not Modded. It's running on stock firmware. And the warranty is over. It's worth taking the risk I guess? Any electronics can get kaput at any point of time.



How much is he asking?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

Well that's sold 

I'm in discussion with a guy selling PS3 160GB. Lets see. I'll let you know the price and please help me regarding the same if it's VFM.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

second hand PS3 can also be blacklisted by PSN as well. If you get one, then no online games for you.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well that's sold
> 
> I'm in discussion with a guy selling PS3 160GB. Lets see. I'll let you know the price and please help me regarding the same if it's VFM.



While I'm personally of the opinion that these things should always be bought new if you can afford it, if the price is a steal, then used should not be discounted.



Gollum said:


> second hand PS3 can also be blacklisted by PSN as well. If you get one, then no online games for you.



Dude no. If the exisiting owner deactivates his PS3 via his PSN account, there should be no issues. Also, the buyer can create a new account.

I have ~4-5 accounts for different countries running in my PS3, surely I would have been banned by now?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah I agree with you. I wish I could buy a new one. But I really don't want to invest 22k in gaming.

If 160GB Models would have been there till now I'd surely have bought one new.

BTW he quoted 11k for 160GB. But I can see peoples selling 320GB Models for 12k. So I asked him to review the price. Not in mood to shell out 8-10k for a 160GB Console.

Got one seller from Kolkata too, from a friends reference. He'll sell after a month. Lets see. In that case we can close the deal personally. And that will be best I guess.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 4, 2013)

when i bought my ps3 a month and a half ago, i was considering second hand myself. But i decided not to buy it in seconds because i cant expect someone to take care of their electronics the way i do to mine and i dont want to be looking at something that is worn out. 

Besides, its a gaming machine.. so there can be moments of frustration that the machine had to bear with the owner


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah I get your point. Let's see


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> when i bought my ps3 a month and a half ago, i was considering second hand myself. But i decided not to buy it in seconds because i cant expect someone to take care of their electronics the way i do to mine and i dont want to be looking at something that is worn out.
> 
> Besides,* its a gaming machine.. so there can be moments of frustration that the machine had to bear with the owner*



I know what you mean. Normally I would expect controller abuse but not the console.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I know what you mean. Normally I would expect controller abuse but not the console.


Agree with you. But if one is a regular gamer, he might tend to lose intrest in cleaning up the machine (console here) regularly and chances of dusting will also come down with age (age of the machine).

Anyhow.. thats my feeling.. and so i avoid any second hand electronic purchase.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 4, 2013)

Dude you want to put CFW on your PS3? You get "_Free_  " games that way.....

but you need a console with firmware version below 3.55


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

^^Yeah after reading a few bits here and there I got this thing. But I really don't want to Mod my PS3.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yeah after reading a few bits here and there I got this thing. But I really don't want to Mod my PS3.



modded ps3 is only good for offlline gaming. you need to be on the latest firmware to go online 
moreover on hacjed firmware, if you get caught, your console and psn account gets banned.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yeah after reading a few bits here and there I got this thing. But I really don't want to Mod my PS3.



Its a hard fact that offline gaming is dimnishing gradually as all (99%) of the FPS has a great MP in store. Even the games like GTA and AC do have some MP within them which makes MP and online gaming an integral part. 

So modding and thereby denying the consoles and most part of the games will simply kill the fun


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

That's right. That's one of the main reason I don't want to mod my PS3. Though I read that with Modded PS3 too one can go online. But the risk of getting banned and all are there.

Anyway, with the 2nd hand games pricing between 600 - 1000, I don't think PS3 buyers need to Mod.

BTW is PS3 Slim and PS3 (Fat) same? I mean both are same on specs and everything else except the look?

Also, both get the latest firmware upgrade right?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2013)

PS3 slim has upgraded hardware in terms of complete design revision. the specs remain same, but uses less power, low heat. by all means get the slim one.

and yes both get FW upgrade if not modded


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks. The Kolkata guy I'm dealing with, had 40GB Fat Model which he later upgraded to 320GB. So is it ok to take it? Though he didn't disclosed the price yet. But by hardware wise is it fine to get the old model?

Does it affect gaming experience anyway? I wish it used to come with DualShock 3 Controllers I guess.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

Depending on the model, the fat PS3 can play PS2 games 

Otherwise exactly the same (because OtherOS support was removed from fatty).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

Games still are released for PS2? (Sorry if this was a noob question). I guess it was discontinued after PS3?

Or you are talking about PS2 Exclusives?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks. The Kolkata guy I'm dealing with, had 40GB Fat Model which he later upgraded to 320GB. So is it ok to take it? Though he didn't disclosed the price yet. But by hardware wise is it fine to get the old model?
> 
> Does it affect gaming experience anyway? I wish it used to come with DualShock 3 Controllers I guess.





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Games still are released for PS2? (Sorry if this was a noob question). I guess it was discontinued after PS3?
> 
> Or you are talking about PS2 Exclusives?



as of now, any PS3 that you pick WONT play ANY ps2 game. you have been warned.  

no.. get the slim PS3 even if you have to buy a new one.

i think the last ps2 game that was release was from some indian dev.. some street cricket crap. and maybe that chota bheem thing


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I don't wish to play PS2 games too..!! Generally I'd play latest games 

BTW does PS3 Fat used to shipped with DualShock3 Controllers? I mean is the controller same for PS3 Fat and Slim?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2013)

yes.. DS3 controller ship with PS3  all one in quantity in one box


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Games still are released for PS2? (Sorry if this was a noob question). I guess it was discontinued after PS3?
> 
> Or you are talking about PS2 Exclusives?



No I meant that the fat PS3 had many hardware revisions. The earliest revisions are backwards compatible with PS2 games. The later ones are not.

Anything you find in retail now cannot play PS2 games unless it is a very old 60GB/ 80GB console. Fat PS3s that cannot play PS2 games will have that written in their boxes.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well I don't wish to play PS2 games too..!! Generally I'd play latest games
> 
> BTW does PS3 Fat used to shipped with DualShock3 Controllers? I mean is the controller same for PS3 Fat and Slim?



The earliest ones came with SixAxis, the later ones with Dualshock 3. My 160GB fat came with a dualshock 3.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

So you too having Fat Model..!! Nice..!! 

Thanks a lot to all of you for all the help and info's


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 4, 2013)

you can still find games for PS2 (obviously old stock) in the market. But there is no development on PS2. Having said so, FAT had the ps2 support to provide the backward compatibility "then". And for obvious reasons (you know it now) slim and ultra slim never bothered to be compatible with PS2 games. 

Though this is not possible on PS4 (h/w architecture differences), they are still supporting PS3 games via cloud (though more news on it is still to uncover and a delay in the support is obvious and might not come up right away along with PS4 release). Also, Sony has promised to support PS3 for the next 3 years. which means the already WIP games that is being built for older architecture of PS3 will show up on PS3 and might even get a remade game on PS4 along side (once the console is released)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks. So PS3 will get all the games released till next 3 years right? Though sony can change this decision any time


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So PS3 will get all the games released till next 3 years right?



GTAV itself will pull you through.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

^^I agree


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 4, 2013)

GTA V will require mandatory  8GB installation on PS3/X360


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks. So PS3 will get all the games released till next 3 years right? Though sony can change this decision any time


oh no no no.. I dint mean that.. PS3 might get games for another year at max as I already said that PS3 will see the games that are being built for it currently.

By support, Sony means the firmware upgrades (whenever required), warranty and repair. Games arent under Sony's control so they cant guarantee any releases on their consoles untill the developers confirms it (if any)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So you too having Fat Model..!! Nice..!!
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you for all the help and info's



No worries!

I used to have a fat one. it broke and I got a slim replacement like I posted before.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> GTA V will require mandatory  8GB installation on PS3/X360



Yeah read that in news. Xbox one will come with with 2 DVD's and PS3 one will get a BluRay. Both needs 8GB installation on HDD or USB Flash Drive for smooth experience.



rakesh_ic said:


> oh no no no.. I dint mean that.. PS3 might get games for another year at max as I already said that PS3 will see the games that are being built for it currently.
> 
> By support, Sony means the firmware upgrades (whenever required), warranty and repair. Games arent under Sony's control so they cant guarantee any releases on their consoles untill the developers confirms it (if any)



Ohh sorry, got it wrong. Thanks for the clarification. Do you think games till next year or so will be released for PS3? I don't think PS3 games will disappear soon as PS4 will take time to launch in India and then the price issue will be there I guess.



Extreme Gamer said:


> No worries!
> 
> I used to have a fat one. it broke and I got a slim replacement like I posted before.



Ohh sorry forgot


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Do you think games till next year or so will be released for PS3? I don't think PS3 games will disappear soon as PS4 will take time to launch in India and then the price issue will be there I guess.


I wish so too.. But games and developers are not bound to India and so they may not plan to release their currently planned (yet to be built) games on PS3 untill and unless they announce it for PS3 as well.

I suggested a year more of PS3 games taking into account of the time required to develop a game + the time the games are announced (before getting a fixed spec details of next-gen) + the availability (they must have got thier kits now) of the developer kits to the game developers.

Also, it would be interesting to see the later year line-up (late 2014) of games because by then they will have enough resources (including knowledge and research) to utilize the potentials of both the next-gen's. 
Example:: The touchpad of DS4, heart-beart detection of Kinect etc..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

PS3 will definitely get games for more than a year. Especially from 1st and second party devs.

Learning to program on the Cell has really paid-off.

I think game releases will decline, but certainly not stop in the next 3 years.


----------



## Amey408 (Jul 4, 2013)

Here I wanted to ask u guys on how many PS3 (in number) onePSN account work or we need to create new account for every Playstation3.

Also can I able to play games imported from US or aroundthe world in Indian version of Playstation3. (just like Fallout 3 and so other because they are banned in India)


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Here I wanted to ask u guys on how many PS3 (in number) onePSN account work or we need to create new account for every Playstation3.
> 
> Also can I able to play games imported from US or aroundthe world in Indian version of Playstation3. (just like Fallout 3 and so other because they are banned in India)



PS3 games are not region locked and you can use the same PSN account on as many ps3's and the same account will work on psp, psv, and ps4. Mmy friend has many games thatt he bought used from US. and they all work on the indian PS3


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 7, 2013)

Do I need to go through restore system settings after buying a used ps3 to delete all psn settings (so that i can create new psn a/c) and format hdd?

Is there anything I need to know regarding psn thing?

Also i googled it out, and it says it'll take 3 1/1 hours. I dont understand the term it means three and half hours to complete?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Do I need to go through restore system settings after buying a used ps3 to delete all psn settings (so that i can create new psn a/c) and format hdd?
> 
> Is there anything I need to know regarding psn thing?
> 
> Also i googled it out, and it says it'll take 3 1/1 hours. I dont understand the term it means three and half hours to complete?



Relax.

All you need to do is make a new PSN account for yourself. You should of course format your console after getting it. Make sure that the seller has deactivated his console from PSN so that there are no problems getting stuff from PSN.

It doesn't necessarily take 3 1/2 hours (yes that means 3.5 hours). Mine got formatted in about 2 hours when I installed the new 500GB HDD I bought for it if I'm not mistaken.

I think you should get your hands on a console (used only if it's a steal) and then see if you don't understand anything.

The PS3 UI is very newcomer friendly. If you have any experience on the PSP it will definitely help you


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Extreme Gamer 

And regarding the console yeah, I got one, PS3 Slim 320GB for 12k (1 Month Warranty Left) along with it, I'll also take UC2 and GOW2 each for 500/- and one DS3 for 1200/-.

But my luck is bad, he was about to create thread yesterday night, and we'd have concluded the deal today. But IVG is down 

I have to ask him if he's in E or somewhere else.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

good you finally got it 
is ds3, dead space 3?
also mention your psn accoount name. i'll add you. you can add me 
niku4186


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2013)

No I meant, DualShock3, another extra controller, to play locally with bro's or friends.

I didn't got it yet. He couldn't create FS thread as IVG is down, I asked him to do the same at TE / E.

After getting one, I'll create and add you all 

I hope there's a PSN thread here, to share our PSN ID's?

If not why not create one? So that we all TDF members can play along, like Steam Thread


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No I meant, DualShock3, another extra controller, to play locally with bro's or friends.
> 
> I didn't got it yet. He couldn't create FS thread as IVG is down, I asked him to do the same at TE / E.
> 
> ...



Krishnandu, as a newcomer to the PSN family, why don't you create (and sticky) one?

I'm not very active in the multiplayer community in PSN. Besides, I will have to look for all of my IDs (cuz I got more than 1) before I create such a thread.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 8, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No I meant, DualShock3, another extra controller, to play locally with bro's or friends.
> 
> I didn't got it yet. He couldn't create FS thread as IVG is down, I asked him to do the same at TE / E.
> 
> ...


Congo in advance.. 

I am yet to add my frns as I feel like getting into the game straight away after switching on the PS3 instead of wasting time on adding people, simply coz none of them are active for a MP play nor do i have any MP game on my ps3 currently 

But will surely add u all "some day"


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2013)

No issues, I'll do that after I get my hands on PS3


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No I meant, DualShock3, another extra controller, to play locally with bro's or friends.
> 
> I didn't got it yet. He couldn't create FS thread as IVG is down, I asked him to do the same at TE / E.
> 
> ...



Added here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/...laystation-network-xbox-live.html#post1955998

Huys go ahead and add your PSN id's 

You can also add your gamer card


----------



## Amey408 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Krishna congrats onpurchase.

Hey guys plz suggest me any site from where I shouldpurchase mine ps3 because on official site it show nearly 22500/- (dollar going high i think tht's matter here on price) and on eBay (one week ago seller listed 500GB version for 19990/- and now he listed the same for 21990/-)and other shopping sites its nearly same.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Hey Krishna congrats onpurchase.
> 
> Hey guys plz suggest me any site from where I shouldpurchase mine ps3 because on official site it show nearly 22500/- (dollar going high i think tht's matter here on price) and on eBay (one week ago seller listed 500GB version for 19990/- and now he listed the same for 21990/-)and other shopping sites its nearly same.



don't buy from e-bay. Warranty is always a matter on stuff purchased from e-bay.
I would suggest flipkart and other known online portals or even a local shop for that matter. 
what matters most is the TIN number on the Bill/Invoice and date of purchase.
I bought mine from Sony Showroom.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Hey Krishna congrats onpurchase.
> 
> Hey guys plz suggest me any site from where I shouldpurchase mine ps3 because on official site it show nearly 22500/- (dollar going high i think tht's matter here on price) and on eBay (one week ago seller listed 500GB version for 19990/- and now he listed the same for 21990/-)and other shopping sites its nearly same.



I didn't bought the console yet


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> don't buy from e-bay. Warranty is always a matter on stuff purchased from e-bay.
> I would suggest flipkart and other known online portals or even a local shop for that matter.
> what matters most is the TIN number on the Bill/Invoice and date of purchase.
> I bought mine from Sony Showroom.


this... 

I bought mine from Sony center too


----------



## Amey408 (Jul 9, 2013)

On Krishna Ohhhh that’s bad news, actually I also create oneaccount in IVG but I can’t able to reply on other threads why tht was.
And on Gollum & rakesh_ic I will check on local store then (but i think i will not get that much discount). Thanks for advice. 
also plz let me know which offer should i choose


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ The last of us bundle is extremely tempting.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2013)

Well IVG has User Registration Moderated same like TDF. After you register, admin's need to approve before you can do anything in forum.

One thing I liked about IVG is all of the threads in their Bazaar section is prior to Approval. Posts are moderated manually, this removing the point of invalid FS / WTB thread.

Though it's because, their Bazaar section is main than any other section I guess (As far as I realized)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 9, 2013)

@amey: get option 2 IMO. Great games like Infamous and heavenly sword. Uncharted is also very good (if a little clunky, controls wise).

You're basically getting into the first installments of two excellent franchises (Infamous and Uncharted).

I don't find enough value in the Last of Us bundle, and the last one gives you Uncharted 3 which is a 3rd installment.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2013)

Is it ok to get a extra DS3 Controller? I mean can I play all the games with my friends locally?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 10, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is it ok to get a extra DS3 Controller? I mean can I play all the games with my friends locally?



I would advice to pick up the extra controller when u find frnds ready to play along.. games like killzone 3 (for fps) allows split screen co-op on the same machine. and there are plenty of games like WWE etc that gives to beat em up like local gameplay with friends.. But first make sure you have enough enthusiast to play along, otherwise u might end up wasting the money which you could use on buying a game or 2


----------



## Gollum (Jul 10, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is it ok to get a extra DS3 Controller? I mean can I play all the games with my friends locally?


not really if you play alone. I have a black and a silver which I bought along with a friend who wanted the silver controller just because it looked sexy.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 10, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I would advice to pick up the extra controller when u find frnds ready to play along.. games like killzone 3 (for fps) allows split screen co-op on the same machine. and there are plenty of games like WWE etc that gives to beat em up like local gameplay with friends.. But first make sure you have enough enthusiast to play along, otherwise u might end up wasting the money which you could use on buying a game or 2



Yeah, you are right. Just for playing a game or two it doesn't makes sense to invest in a extra controller.



Gollum said:


> not really if you play alone. I have a black and a silver which I bought along with a friend who wanted the silver controller just because it looked sexy.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 10, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah, you are right. Just for playing a game or two it doesn't makes sense to invest in a extra controller.



FYI black controller costs 2.5k
silver and other color will be 3k

try some local shop they will have old stock which will be cheaper


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 10, 2013)

Well I was looking for 2nd Hand one, generally people sells them @ 1300/- - 1500/-

Anyway, I don't think I need to invest in a extra controller now. Instead thought of getting Killzone 2 and GOW3.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 10, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well I was looking for 2nd Hand one, generally people sells them @ 1300/- - 1500/-
> 
> Anyway, I don't think I need to invest in a extra controller now. Instead thought of getting Killzone 2 and GOW3.



I have gow3 but I got bored of the series. Maybe I played too much gow series.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 10, 2013)

Lets see, getting UC2, UC3, GOW3, Infamous, KZ2


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 10, 2013)

^add KZ3, Infamous 2, LA Noire, RDR Complete edition etc


----------



## Gollum (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea why not buy all the games, as it is, money grows on trees


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 10, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lets see, getting UC2, UC3, GOW3, Infamous, KZ2


I would suggest you to start UC series from the first game


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Gaming Console [corrected]*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lets see, getting UC2, UC3, GOW3, Infamous, KZ2



Start GOW with 1 and 2. Also get UC1.

You should check out the bundle packs for uncharted (UC Trilogy), god of war (called origins collection *saga* IIRC) and Infamous (Infamous Collection).

In the God of War: Origins Collection *Saga* you will get all God of War games except Ascension. The PSP remasters (God of War: Chains of Olympus and God of War: Ghost of Sparta) are downloadable while the rest are on disc. (Disc 1 has 1 & 2 while Disc 2 has 3).

In the Uncharted Trilogy you get all 3 Uncharted games.

In the Infamous Collection you get Infamous, Infamous 2 and Infamous: Festival of Blood.

*EDIT:* Sorry, God of War: Origins Collection is the PSP remaster. The name is God of War *Saga*.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Gaming Console [corrected]*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Start GOW with 1 and 2. Also get UC1.
> 
> You should check out the bundle packs for uncharted (UC Trilogy), god of war (called origins collection *saga* IIRC) and Infamous (Infamous Collection).
> 
> ...



I'm getting all the games 2nd Hand now 

After completing those I'll try to get the ones you mentioned after selling those


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Gaming Console [corrected]*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm getting all the games 2nd Hand now
> 
> After completing those I'll try to get the ones you mentioned after selling those



Avoid second hand video games if you can. How much are you paying for your games?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Gaming Console [corrected]*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Avoid second hand video games if you can. How much are you paying for your games?


May I know the trouble buying 2nd hand games on consoles except that you cant play online if the codes (if any) are used?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Gaming Console [corrected]*



rakesh_ic said:


> May I know the trouble buying 2nd hand games on consoles except that you cant play online if the codes (if any) are used?



u can use the online pass as many times as you want.
pre order promotional codes only work for a while.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Gaming Console [corrected]*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Avoid second hand video games if you can. How much are you paying for your games?



Around 500- - 600/- for each game.

Like KZ3 and UC2 costed 500/-, and others costs 600/-



rakesh_ic said:


> May I know the trouble buying 2nd hand games on consoles except that you cant play online if the codes (if any) are used?



I also want to ask the same question, as I'm new in console games 

Though at IVG, you can see, many peoples selling games with Codes Unused.

You can easily get one Last of Us (Codes Unused) for 2100/-


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Gaming Console [corrected]*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Around 500- - 600/- for each game.
> 
> Like KZ3 and UC2 costed 500/-, and others costs 600/-
> 
> ...


never buy codes, they may not be for india or mightnot work as well
you will not be able to download and also the game is huge.
Best to get the game disc and build your collection.
I feel so proud when I look at my stack of games boxes


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Gaming Console [corrected]*



Gollum said:


> never buy codes, they may not be for india or mightnot work as well
> you will not be able to download and also the game is huge.
> Best to get the game disc and build your collection.
> I feel so proud when I look at my stack of games boxes



I don't understand your point. I read somewhere that PS3 games are generally not region locked. So is there a possibility that a game may not work for me?

Anyway, I didn't meant buying Codes (Neither I know what does that mean , care to explain please?), I meant that, peoples buy games and they don't use the codes (that come along with it I guess), to play online, so they sell those games (2nd Hand), unused code games are priced higher than the codes used (you can't play the game online, multiplayer I guess).

Please correct me if I'm wrong anywhere, as this is what I have understood after reading the discussion on different forums.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Gaming Console [corrected]*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't understand your point. I read somewhere that PS3 games are generally not region locked. So is there a possibility that a game may not work for me?
> 
> Anyway, I didn't meant buying Codes (Neither I know what does that mean , care to explain please?), I meant that, peoples buy games and they don't use the codes (that come along with it I guess), to play online, so they sell those games (2nd Hand), unused code games are priced higher than the codes used (you can't play the game online, multiplayer I guess).
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong anywhere, as this is what I have understood after reading the discussion on different forums.



you can use the same code again.
i have used them. 
to play online you have an online pass and it will work
but codes for say maps and special items, they might not work.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 11, 2013)

Hmm. So is there any problem with buying 2nd Hand Games? As I see peoples over IVG buy games with no problems. Every FS Thread of Games / Consoles goes on like Hot Cake


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hmm. So is there any problem with buying 2nd Hand Games? As I see peoples over IVG buy games with no problems. Every FS Thread of Games / Consoles goes on like Hot Cake



yep .. no issue with used games.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 16, 2013)

Finally got my PS3 along with the games 

*i.imgur.com/jQGpXDz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/j5tYaSh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bX1NSNW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EwLxFZ4.jpg

*Believe me, it's too hard to play games with a console, specially when you are moving from Keyboard + Mouse *


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

^^Woweeeeeeee congrats krishnandu. 

Man, the collection looks awesome. How much damage for all the stuff?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot 

Console 12,500/- (3 Months Warranty Remaining)

Each Games 500/-, Only UC3 is 1000/-


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 17, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Console 12,50/- (3 Months Warranty Remaining)
> 
> Each Games 500/-, Only UC3 is 1000/-



Looks like you are off sick today from office


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2013)

lol..!! No 

Will enjoy the game on Sunday


----------



## Gollum (Jul 17, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Finally got my PS3 along with the games
> 
> *i.imgur.com/jQGpXDz.jpg
> 
> ...



Holy what the Yuck! 
where was the controller kept?
My console is prolly older than this and controller looks brnadnew.
Hope it works fine. you will find it a bit difficult but uncharted is good for practice.
buy HDMI cable and use the same.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah I'm using my Monitor with HDMI cable (took out from PC when needed ).

Yeah controller is really dusty. Will try to clean it up. But no idea what should I use


----------



## Gollum (Jul 17, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah I'm using my Monitor with HDMI cable (took out from PC when needed ).
> 
> Yeah controller is really dusty. Will try to clean it up. But no idea what should I use



use a size 4 flat camel hair paint brush for it. Never open the controller.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks  Will do on weekend.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 17, 2013)

ALso, Add me on PSN.
and do you play nfs, I would recommend nfs most wanted as its online play is really cool and hours of fun.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't have the game 

I'd love to play NFS Most Wanted.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 17, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't have the game
> 
> I'd love to play NFS Most Wanted.



you can download now. just sinup on PSN. These days there is a free trial of PSN plu going around and with that you can download the whole game at a good discount. Its like steam on console. Playing online is awesome.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 17, 2013)

BTW, i got my copy of BLOPS2 today.. if any of you here have BLOPS, lets play online.

I bought it purely to get into PS3 MP and fine tune my pointing skills with the controller. Some of you might already know that I am a noob to consoles and the controller. So planned to get my ass kicked in MP and learn to kick some asses alongside..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you can download now. just sinup on PSN. These days there is a free trial of PSN plu going around and with that you can download the whole game at a good discount. Its like steam on console. Playing online is awesome.



Sure. I'll try today.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 17, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> BTW, i got my copy of BLOPS2 today.. if any of you here have BLOPS, lets play online.
> 
> I bought it purely to get into PS3 MP and fine tune my pointing skills with the controller. Some of you might already know that I am a noob to consoles and the controller. So planned to get my ass kicked in MP and learn to kick some asses alongside..



I'm bad with short forms. what the heck is blops2?


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I'm bad with short forms. what the heck is blops2?



COD Black Ops 2.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/EKuITqh.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jul 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *i.imgur.com/EKuITqh.jpg



Oh cool
toh ho jaaye. multiplayer this weekend?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah sure. 

Don't know whether I'll be able to play much 

I'm still learning to use playing with Controller 

Hey do you guys think PS Plus Subscription is worth it?

@Gollum I didn't find NFS MW on PS Store. Can you please link it (If possible? IDK)

BTW I searched NFS MW on PS3 Games list, it looks like they didn't released MFS MW for PS3. But the new MW (2012) was there.

Don't feel like playing NFS MW (2012).  I have already played it on PC when it was released.

One more thing is, any idea how much time does DS3 takes to charge? Mine doesn't goes above 1st Red LED even after using for a hour or so.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 18, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Here I wanted to ask u guys on how many PS3 (in number) onePSN account work or we need to create new account for every Playstation3.
> 
> Also can I able to play games imported from US or aroundthe world in Indian version of Playstation3. (just like Fallout 3 and so other because they are banned in India)



you can create n number of accounts but, one console can be authorised on one account only.
at the time of selling the console you have to deauthorize the console.

technically speaking, I can come to your house and login with my account and play/download my games.

ps3 and 4 games are not region locked. I have played games imported from US and Japan, no issues.

lol the red light tells you that you are player 1, when you get another controller on that also only one light will glow and it will be 2.
when fully charged the status can be checked on the pS3, press the PS button and hold it down. in the XMB on top you will ge the charge level. You can also check this in system settings.

I was talking about nfs mw12'
its online mode is great, just like fast and furious, you go to a meetup and wait for all players to come and then the event begins. I have not played that game in single player mode at all lol


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 18, 2013)

ok.. i tried my first round of console MP with BLOPS2 and my score was 5-18 (K-D) obviously now i know where I stand on my controller proficiency (which I am trying to improve by this game)

Looks like I should have gone for BC3 itself on PS3 as I atleast know the maps there and its only the controller i have issue with. Anyways, I think i will learn it soon.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol the red light tells you that you are player 1, when you get another controller on that also only one light will glow and it will be 2.
> when fully charged the status can be checked on the pS3, press the PS button and hold it down. in the XMB on top you will ge the charge level. You can also check this in system settings.
> 
> I was talking about nfs mw12'
> its online mode is great, just like fast and furious, you go to a meetup and wait for all players to come and then the event begins. I have not played that game in single player mode at all lol



You mean the 5 LED on controller indicates Player? Lol..!! I thought it's charging level.

So at highest you can attach 5 Controllers i.e. 5 Players?

Ok. Will try MW2012 MP


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You mean the 5 LED on controller indicates Player? Lol..!! I thought it's charging level.
> 
> So at highest you can attach 5 Controllers i.e. 5 Players?
> 
> Ok. Will try MW2012 MP


Yeah it gives aa impression of charging lvl as it blinks when u put the controller for charging and also when u activate your controller


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah thanks


----------



## theserpent (Jul 18, 2013)

@krishnandu.sarkar  so how much did you buy the console for


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

^^ 12k. It has 3 Months of Warranty left.

BTW does anyone of you here have PS+ Subscription? Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^ 12k. It has 3 Months of Warranty left.
> 
> BTW does anyone of you here have PS+ Subscription? Do you think it's worth it?



I have it. You don't really need it though. but you get great games every month to download a play for free.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2013)

Hmm nice. I'll invest on it later


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hmm nice. I'll invest on it later



I got it for free for a month. Downloaded battle field 3 for free lol
Its good to get new games for free, play them and remove
use and throw  but you need good Internet. I have 15mbps fiber optic connection with 50GB Fup.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2013)

I have Airtel 2Mbps with 30GB, if needed I can increase upto 80GB


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I have Airtel 2Mbps with 30GB, if needed I can increase upto 80GB



wow that's cool. 
but you need constant connection for the downloads.
Breaking the download can corrupt the download, I wasted 13gb this month while downloading battlefield. Later gave up as I dont like to keep my ps3 On for so long.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah. I don't feel like buying PS+ Subscription for now


----------

